# [AWESOME] Configuration rc.lua (résolu)

## zerros

Bonjour,

J'essaie de faire fonctionner mon rc.lua après une mise à jour (faite hier). Ce fichier est placé dans mon $HOME/.config/awesome

La configuration prise par défaut est celle présente dans /etc/xdg/awesome/rc.lua au lieu de la mienne qui ets dans mon home.

Après quelques tests en copiant le fichier de conf par défaut de /etc/xdg/awesome/rc.lua dans mon home et en modifiant le terminal par défaut ainsi que le thème,

je me suis rendu compte que ce fichier n'est pas du tout lu, et je ne comprends pas pourquoi.

D'après la doc de awesome, il va chercher la conf dans $XDG_CONFIG_HOME, et s'il ne trouve rien, il va ensuite prendre la conf par défaut.

or, cette variable d'environnement semble vide. Comment puis-je résoudre mon problème ?

Avez-vous une super idée ?

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider.

----------

## geekounet

Si tu fais un awesome --check ça te sort pas d'erreur ?

<mavie>Perso, après 5 ans sur awesome, j'ai fini par en avoir marre de refaire toute ma config à chaque update qui casse l'API etc., je suis passé sur i3 depuis quelques semaines.  :Razz: </mavie>

EDIT : p'tin je me rend encore compte que je suis vieux...

----------

## zerros

ah je ne connais pas du tout i3. Je vais m'empresser d'aller voir  :Smile: 

Sinon, j'ai ajouté l'option -c vers mon rc.lua pour que ça marche. Bon ma config ne fonctionne plus depuis la mise à jour,

mais le rc.lua qui est dans mon home est bien lu maintenant.

Donc quitte à refaire la conf, autant tester i3 non ? je vais aller lire les docs ...

ps: il est multi screen ?

----------

## Napoleon

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <mavie>Perso, après 5 ans sur awesome, j'ai fini par en avoir marre de refaire toute ma config à chaque update qui casse l'API etc., je suis passé sur i3 depuis quelques semaines. :P</mavie>
> 
> 

 

s/mavie/laVieDeToutCeuxQuiOntUtiliséAwesomeMoiYComris/

D’ailleurs, c’était toi Geekounet qui m’avait conseiller Awesome à une époque :P Et, évidement, chacun de notre coté nous avons convergé vers i3.

 *zerros wrote:*   

> Donc quitte à refaire la conf, autant tester i3 non ? je vais aller lire les docs ...
> 
> 

 Oui franchement. C’est ce que j’ai fais et ce qu’à fais Geekounet. Et je ne le regrette pas car mis à part les problèmes d’instabilité de conf’ i3 est largement supérieur à Awesome.

Et puis bon, on est pas là pour passer not’ vie à trifouiller les fichiers de conf’. Un unixien accepte volontiers de passer (beaucoup) de temps à configurer dans l’idée que sa conf’ qu’il a fait avec amour sera stable. Awesome ne respecte pas sa part du contrat.

 *zerros wrote:*   

> ps: il est multi screen ?

 Oui.

----------

## zerros

bon, il me pait bien du peu que j'ai pu voir et lire sur le site officiel.

je vais m'y mettre  :Smile: 

Merci tout le monde  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Oui le support du multiscreen est même dans les objectifs de base de i3, il le gère à merveille.  :Smile:  (mais de façon différente que awesome)

----------

## zerros

ouaaaaaahhhhhh. c'est une tuerie !!! j'adore déjà i3. Bon j'ai encore pas mal de shortcuts à apprendre,

mais je l'adore déjà  :Smile: 

D'ailleurs, je ne trouve pas dans la doc comment lancer une application (équivalent du mod + R de awesome). Si vous pouvez me donner l'astuce.

La doc est conséquente, du coup, il va falloir que je prenne le temps de tout lire pour retrouver toutes mes petites habitudes.

----------

## zerros

C'est bon, j'ai fini par trouver en regardant le fichier de conf (dmenu n'était pas installé).

++

----------

## Napoleon

 *zerros wrote:*   

> ouaaaaaahhhhhh. c'est une tuerie !!! j'adore déjà i3. Bon j'ai encore pas mal de shortcuts à apprendre,
> 
> mais je l'adore déjà :)

 Eh oui c’est une tuerie :)

 *zerros wrote:*   

> La doc est conséquente, du coup, il va falloir que je prenne le temps de tout lire pour retrouver toutes mes petites habitudes.

 Ça semble évident mais je précise quand même que tous les raccourcis sont configurables.

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <mavie>Perso, après 5 ans sur awesome, j'ai fini par en avoir marre de refaire toute ma config à chaque update qui casse l'API etc., je suis passé sur i3 depuis quelques semaines. </mavie>
> 
> 

 

Surtout avec des mise à jour de versions mineures, ça c'est fort... Commence à me courir sur le haricot aussi ce wm.

----------

